# is PB Blaster a good idea?



## glojim (Aug 9, 2004)

symptom: the reel handle is difficult to turn when i'm retrieving my line. it'll turn some and then get stuck/hard to turn again. 

previosly, i've used Ardent grease in the main shaft area and Abu-Garcia reel oil on the bearing inside the handle assembly. Granted, i am a total newbie and amaetur when it comes to this. 

I have a can of PB Blaster lubricant but I like to know it its a good idea to use it. before I send it to an expert or professional i wanted to try myself.


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

I wouldn't.....your problem reads like its internal


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Depends on the reel. If it's one thats already out of warranty or just plain old and you wanna attempt to fix it then go ahead and spray it with the pb blaster.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Post up what reel and a px. 

I have found that corrosion x cures just about anything that is corroded or rusted.

Jim


----------

